# Is this crabgrass?



## cotoews (Jul 20, 2021)

Just moved into our place in Nashville, TN, so I haven't tried any pre/post emergent yet.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@cotoews you've got a mix there. The first two pics definitely appear to have a lot of crabgrass, while the primary weed in the third picture is johnsongrass. A few broadleaf weeds mixed in for good measure.

Edited to avoid confusion. 🤪


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Spammage said:


> I would recommend a blanket spray with Celsius first.


Bio says fescue -- don't spray Celsius


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

theguybrarian said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend a blanket spray with Celsius first.
> ...


Truth. I missed that because I thought I was seeing some bermuda in the pics. @cotoews ask the cool season guys for a plan. I'm guessing it will be with Tenacity/Triclopyr though to start.

You may want to hold off on the pre-emergent too, because you might have to overseed.


----------



## cotoews (Jul 20, 2021)

Spammage said:


> the primary weed in the third picture is johnsongrass.


This was exactly what I was looking for; it was pretty tough to find a section that didn't have any broadleaf :roll:

Thanks for the replies, all!


----------

